# 3 PUMP 8 BATTERY'S



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

I HAVE THREE PUMPS AND 8 BATTERYS







I NEED HELP WIRING THE FRONT PUMP WITH MORE BATTERYS AND THE 2 BACK PUMPS WITH LESS :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

???????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Run all 8 in series wire the front on 96v then ur 2 back pumps on 36v. Or u wire the 1st three batteries in parallel. So that on the end ur back pumps are on 36v and ur front is wired on 72v


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

I GOT THE SAME SETUP I'M RUNNIN 5 BATS TO THE FRONT AT 60V N THE OTHER 3 TO THE REAR PUMPS AT 36V WORKS GREAT FOR ME AS A DAILY


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 19 2009, 02:08 AM~13619773
> *Run all 8 in series wire the front on 96v then ur 2 back pumps on 36v. Or u wire the 1st three batteries in parallel. So that on the end ur back pumps are on 36v and ur front is wired on 72v
> *


got a diagram for this. sorry but im new to this. im just trying to learn. thanks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Apr 19 2009, 09:36 PM~13625868
> *got a diagram for this. sorry but im new to this. im just trying to learn. thanks
> *



of course i do lol...i have several different ones lol..ill post them up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

heres 1 diagram

8 batteries..1st three batteries wired in parallel..then ending voltage to front pump is 72v









heres diagram 2

8 batteries all wired in series with ending voltage to front pump at 96


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

I REDID THE DIAGRAM IS THIS RIGHT :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 19 2009, 11:01 PM~13626907
> *I REDID THE DIAGRAM IS THIS RIGHT  :dunno:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir


----------



## alphabet (Jun 3, 2006)

Quick question though?So would a 3 pump 8 batt setup give me some good hopping,three wheelin........ and so on? will it be enough juice? Cuz i wanna do a similar setup and only wanna have 8 batts but is that good enough? or do i need 10,12 and so on? and its going in a 92 caprice~ much appreciated


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 20 2009, 12:35 AM~13627828
> *yes sir
> *


THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alphabet_@Apr 20 2009, 02:46 AM~13627920
> *Quick question though?So would a 3 pump 8 batt setup give me some good hopping,three wheelin........ and so on? will it be enough juice? Cuz i wanna do a similar setup and only wanna have 8 batts but is that good enough? or do i need 10,12 and so on? and its going in a 92 caprice~ much appreciated
> *



yes that will be fine...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 21 2009, 08:37 PM~13648186
> *THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



no problem homie..just also watch ur rear shocks..if ur running something taller than a 10 in the back you may end up ripping those shocks out..


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2009, 08:41 PM~13649187
> *no problem homie..just also watch ur rear shocks..if ur running something taller than a 10 in the back you may end up ripping those shocks out..
> *


YEA I JUST SLAPPED SOME 8'' TO TEST MY REAR PUMPS :biggrin: I NEED TO BUY A COIL OVER SET UP WITH SOME 12'' :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 19 2009, 09:14 PM~13626332
> *heres 1 diagram
> 
> 8 batteries..1st three batteries wired in series..then ending voltage to front pump is 72v
> ...


top pic is parallel mr hydro guru :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 21 2009, 06:37 PM~13648186
> *THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 21 2009, 10:36 PM~13650788
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS  IM ONLY 16 AND JUICING MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 21 2009, 09:38 PM~13650817
> *THANKS   IM ONLY 16 AND JUICING MY CAR :biggrin:
> *


thats cool if you need any help just hit me up im out here in oxnard


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 21 2009, 10:44 PM~13650892
> *thats cool if you need any help just hit me up im out here in oxnard
> *


 THANKS :biggrin: ...........HAVE YOU EVER BEEN OVER HERE TO LOMPOC ???


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 21 2009, 10:03 PM~13651174
> *THANKS  :biggrin: ...........HAVE YOU EVER BEEN OVER HERE TO LOMPOC ???
> *


 :yes: LOTS OF TIMES


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 21 2009, 11:22 PM~13650576
> *top pic is parallel mr hydro guru  :biggrin:
> *


son of a bitch lol...head was thinking one thing and hands another lol...good looking out chris


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 19 2009, 09:01 PM~13626907
> *I REDID THE DIAGRAM IS THIS RIGHT  :dunno:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


if you do it like this do you need 2 grounds


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

i seen all this diagrams and they all run 2 pumps to the rear and 1 to the nose. i have a 3 pump set-up and run 2 to the nose and 1 to the rear.call me crazy but wouldnt you want more power up front?


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Apr 22 2009, 05:03 PM~13659130
> *i seen all this diagrams and they all run 2 pumps to the rear and 1 to the nose. i have a 3 pump set-up and run 2 to the nose and 1 to the rear.call me crazy but wouldnt you want more power up front?
> *


NOT IF YOUR RUNING A GOOD PUMP TO THE FRONT :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 22 2009, 08:23 AM~13653758
> *:yes: LOTS OF TIMES
> *


:0 YOU HAVE FAMILY OVER HERE :biggrin:???? THERE NOTHING IN LOMPOC ITS GETO OVER HERE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 22 2009, 05:15 PM~13658639
> *if you do it like this  do you need 2 grounds
> *


no u dont need 2 grounds.. you only need 1 ground becuz its 1 single bank of batteries.. its not 2 seperate banks of batteries...and even with 2 seperate banks of batteries youd still only use one ground..you would run a cable off of the 2nd banks 1 batteries (12v position battery) to the other banks same postion battery and use 1 quick disconnect...


----------



## 81ways (May 31, 2011)

KINGFISH, I used ur diagrams> Now I cant figure out where to land my switch wires or my quick disconnect. Thnks. Had 10 batt. 3 pumps 1 battery died so i jecked the whole thing out. im lost. Can u do another drawing showing 8 batteries 3 pumps with the quick disconnect & switch wire to batt.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Yea Mr.Kingfish what now lol?


----------

